# MONARCH 10EE 12.5" X 20" LATHE



## Cooter Brown (Nov 6, 2020)

My favorite Used machine dealer just posted a nice looking 10EE.... He will power any machine before you buy it to prove it works.... Just ask him...Also He likes offers, his prices are not firm.....

Looks like it has a Trav-a-Dial on it.....









						MONARCH #10EE 12.5" X 20" PRECISION LATHE  | eBay
					

Monarch 10EE - YouTube.   We can provide freight quotes.



					www.ebay.com
				








						BL6892: MONARCH #10EE 12.5" X 20" PRECISION LATHE - McKean Machinery Sales, Inc
					

MONARCH #10EE 12.5



					www.mckeanmachinery.com


----------



## benmychree (Nov 6, 2020)

Not a good location for the Travadial ---


----------



## Cooter Brown (Nov 29, 2020)

He just posted a video of it running...


----------

